# Narrowed down my selection but..........



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Whats up guys, 


Ok so heres the deal, i hope to go out on my own in about 4 to 8 months and start my own thing doing plumbing service and repair , sewer and drain cleaning. I have roughly 17 years of experience from commercial and residential new construction to commercial and residential service and repair. With alot of sewer and drain cleaning in the mix. i was brought up on Spartan machines from the 1065 and 300 for mains and the model 100 for kitchen lines and what not...and a pistol machine (now) k45af for tubs and lavs...but i have also used gorlitz (which i like and personally own a go50 with polydrum),and ridgid machines. And im in the market to complete my cable machine line up with a mainline machine, ill be using it in mainly 3 and 4 inch cast, abs and clay with the occasional 6inch. And ive narrowed it down to these 4 choices. In no order

Gorlitz 68hd im comfortable with this unit but its big and heavy... costly

Gorlitz 62 im comfortable with this unit and it is smaller and lighter but possibly underpowered BUT cheaper........

Spartan 300 nice quality,and im very comfortable with this unit, but costly and slightly underpowered at times. 

Duracable dm55 spo never used this unit but looks of good quality similiar to the gorlitz but nicer (looking, even tho sometimes you need ugly to get it done)

and my questions are to you guys are which you prefer and what issues have you had with each machine and what would you guys do in my shoes? Im just having trouble pulling the trigger lol, and i HAVE NOT used a duracable machine but it looks like a nicer gorlitz which is why i included it. And to be honest im leaning towards the go62 for its weight and cost, but im concerned its slightly under powered. However With the added savings of purchasing this machine over the others i can get my dreel setup going (I have a super hawg but need cables). And with a go62 and a dreel setup id be set to handle 99.99% of my calls.......until i get a jetter. Which is also in the works but far down the line. oh and ill add that 95% of my calls usually require anywhere from 30'-120' VERY RARELY do i have a sidejob/call (at this point since im still working for a different company) that requires more then 120' of cable, and that 120' is cause im on the roof hitting a vent, its more like 100' to 110' which would be at ground level. 

Yeah like i said im leaning to the go62 for its weight and cost savings and with that saving i can get my dreel setup..... so i think that would be good, but i want to hear your opinions....... AND DONT TELL ME TO GET A K60.....OR ANY OTHER SECTIONAL, I HAVE TRIED THEM AND DO NOT PREFER THEM......im a drum guy and that's the bottom line....

So to recap i need a dedicated mainline machine since i have a go50 for 2inch and a k45af for 1.5 inch so i dont need one machine thay does it all......because that doesnt exist!!! 


I look forward to your input and thank you for your time. :thumbup:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

68hd


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Hillside said:


> 68hd


Ditto


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the go68hd. I'm not too keen on the air hose switches being built in, like the Duracable has. Saccity bought just the go62 for all his needs and runs 75' of 11/16 on it in the 5/8" reel.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I use Duracable upright machines and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Have you written a business plan?

Not just in your mind but down on paper. 

Redrafted it a few times after showing it to other business owners?

Not just to friends or relatives but to folks who have been there.

Don't take advice from the unqualified.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Gorlitz 68! The damn things just don't quit. Plenty of torque and super reliable.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Haha thats funny you say that actually, cause i sat down with my father about 3 weeks ago and went over everything. My father owns 3 very healthy and profitable plumbing companies in orange county. And we discussed everything into detail...  im excited to get this started.


----------

